# New book by Dr Sierra



## graham

I have just bought Dr. Mauricio Sierra's book on "Depersonalization". Although it is quite expensive (I got it for?42 off Amazon) it is excellent and well written in an easily understandable way. It goes through every aspect of DP and the various theories and the treatments being tried. He has covered everything and I felt very optimistic about the future when I had finished it. He mentions a new anticanniboid drug which is used as an adjunct to obesity but which may well be extremely effective in treating DP. He also refers to a kappa anti-opioid drug which I think may be in the pipeline. It is the kappa part of the antiopioids which are relevant to DP. Neither naxolone not naltrexalone are specific to this constituent and yet naxolone as an injection has caused the DP to remit completely in some of the subjects of an experiment in 2001 which Dr. Sierra describes. Well worth the money  
Graham


----------



## Sleepwalker

Could I have a read of your book..please? I promise I'll send it back to you.


----------



## Sketch2000

Glad to know it was a good read.
I have been meaning to order it.
Actually went to Barnes and Noble in August when I first heard of it and was told it was sent back for some editing to be released in September, totally forgot about it until meeting with my Pdoc last thursday.

I'm going to purchase a copy for myself.

Chris


----------



## graham

Sleepwalker where do you live? :?:


----------



## Sleepwalker

graham said:


> Sleepwalker where do you live? :?:


I live in the Caribbean area- Trinidad & Tobago..thanks...I was just joking around a bit.


----------



## graham

I am now reading Dr. Sierra's book in greater detail having skimmed through the whole of it when I first got it. I have to say there is a lot of fascinating information that I missed the first time. Having read all 3 of the books that have been written by practitioners from Maudsley or Mount Sinai, this overall is the best and most comprehensive. That's not to say the other two were not good. One though was written mainly to describe treatment by CBT so cannot be properly compared.


----------



## Guest

I finally got the book as well, and this is what I was waiting for ... for 50 freakin' years basically!

I have done a cursory reading as well and am thrilled. Have to do a more in depth reading myself. I guess I DO have Depersonalization Disorder. I always saw this as secondary to GAD, but I have the serious verbal abuse/crazy family background, need to "control" my life, etc.

I have a fantastic therapist at U.ofM. and a ton of clueless doctors and medical students. My therapist will be discussing the book in a large meeting with these people. I have been waiting for the cross-cultural examination and clear, concise summaries -- very easy to read/understand -- of all aspects of DP/DR.

I'm scared of my prognosis. Mine DID start at four or five and I have a very clear memory of that, kept a journal for years. I feel so ... relieved to know Dr. Sierra and his colleagues are working on this.

And again halle-freakin' -lulliah for this Board. I am NOT alone as I believed for so many years. (Save for finding this site 9 years ago)

Interesting though, how we do have given temperaments and those temperaments can be greatly influenced by the environment.

I am thrilled. Thrilled. Thrilled. :mrgreen: 
And exhausted.
Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest

Sleepwalker said:


> graham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepwalker where do you live? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the Caribbean area- Trinidad & Tobago..thanks...I was just joking around a bit.
Click to expand...

Holy Moses! How is it you live there? Also, I experienced DP there as a young girl (I have the passport) on a miserable trip with my mother, back in 1963) I honestly believe it was the first time I became frightened by my mother's abuse and "shut down." I don't know now anymore. I have a toy that I bought in Tobago, STILL, a little rabbit made of local cloth.

Wowzer. :shock:


----------



## voidvoid

So I guess this is the one?

http://bit.ly/3GBzaW

Link goes to Amazon.com, It?s just a shortened link.


----------



## Guest

Inzom said:


> So I guess this is the one?
> 
> http://bit.ly/3GBzaW
> 
> Link goes to Amazon.com, It?s just a shortened link.


That's the book: * Depersonalization: A New Look At Neglected Syndrome* by Mauricio Sierra, Psychiatrist, Lecturer, Researcher at the Institute of Psychiatry, London.

I just wrote a review on amazon and I guess it has to be approved. A psychiatrist had already posted something like "Wow, this was an eye opener for me!" I responded to him and gave him the riot act, LOL. :shock:


----------



## Guest

I posted a very positive review and gave doctors a bit of a kick in the butt on amazon. I encourage anyone who reads the book to comment on it and rate it on amazon. Also, I didn't pay $90! That is steep. I paid $70 from preordering. If people have B&N discount cards and discounts you can probably get a better price, or find a used one, although these are new and as a reference people will want to keep them.

My review (they would take my site address -- fine with me.) I wish I had responded directly to the psychiatrist there. But again it stunned me that an MD psychiatrist was so ill informed about this and actually took notice of the book.
http://www.amazon.com/Depersonalization ... ewpoints=1

Hope this works. I did give "Feeling Unreal" a high review as it was the first book to bring DP to the attention of some people, but I find Dr. Sierra's book far superior for so many reasons.

I hope folks can get hold of this. What is stunning is the growing awareness that disabling persistent chronic DP/DR is as common as schizophrenia and bipolar. Also, all of us can have a melange of other stuff going on obviously. I do believe I clearly have 3 disorders. GAD, clinical depression, and Depersonalizaiton Disorder, but the DSM is innacurate in that it says that true DP Disorder does not have anxiety, and other comoribid disorders with it. The information for professionals out there is so poor it really infurates me.

Cheers,
D
And Shalom for Yom Kippur ...


----------



## graham

Dreamer I so agree with what you say. Knowledge is power and I think everyone should consider buying this book. It tells us so much that I suspect many of us (certainly me) didn't know and that brings hope which reduces our anxiety levels which starts to reverse the vicious circle we all know so well. I can't think of a better way to spend 70 dollars. If anyone would like a mini-synopsis of the chapters let me know.


----------



## graham

Dreamer I so agree with what you say. Knowledge is power and I think everyone should consider buying this book. It tells us so much that I suspect many of us (certainly me) didn't know and that brings hope which reduces our anxiety levels which starts to reverse the vicious circle we all know so well. I can't think of a better way to spend 70 dollars. If anyone would like a mini-synopsis of the chapters let me know.


----------



## voidvoid

If there is an electronic copy availiable for purchasing, someone should do the community a favor and buy that, hack away the DRM-protection, and share. I?m gonna look into this when I have more energy.


----------



## nabber

That's too bad it's 90$ for a 182 page book. I'm sure the money will go to more research but jeeze, that's expensive.


----------



## Sketch2000

I am going to order this book indefinitely.
Dreamer - who is your therapist at U of M. My psychiatrist is at U M and perhaps we could have them collaborate and/or discuss Depersonalization. My psychiatrist still believes the psychiatric community is still split on whether DP exists or not. 
Don't get me wrong, he believes it to be true, and has been my savior.

Chris


----------



## Guest

nabber said:


> That's too bad it's 90$ for a 182 page book. I'm sure the money will go to more research but jeeze, that's expensive.


Just to reply, remember it is a medical textbook. Still too expensive in my mind. But it takes an incredible amount of time to pull together something like this that must be checked and rechecked by professionals, technical/medical writers.

Damn, I just deleted most of this post. Why do I do that .. on my laptop... the keys are different.

Anyway ... this book is a textbook, and as I recall in uni, I worked PT jobs all the time just to pay for a portion of my BOOKS, study materials, etc. and I went to university in the late 1970s and early 1980s! :shock:

But as graham noted, if one can self-educate, great, but it is certainly not required reading. If doctors read it they would have a clearer understanding of how to help us. It's what THEY get paid for. Infuriating.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Guest

Sketch2000 said:


> I am going to order this book indefinitely.
> Dreamer - who is your therapist at U of M. My psychiatrist is at U M and perhaps we could have them collaborate and/or discuss Depersonalization. My psychiatrist still believes the psychiatric community is still split on whether DP exists or not.
> Don't get me wrong, he believes it to be true, and has been my savior.
> 
> Chris


Dear Chris,
Here is the irony in all of this. My therapist is an ACSW level II and is in the trenches with patients one on one and actually spends time with in patients as well! So a Clinical Social Worker is my therapist. My psychiatrist is well known and is also aware of DP, but somehow doesn't see it as being as important as the other major mental illnesses. He is an older guy ... I don't know ... 65? He knows a lot about Borderline Personality ... and such patients have DP/DR.

In all the time I've been seeing anyone at U.ofM. I've seen him about 12 minutes.

I get a new Medical Resident every year for my meds, less $. I realized talking to psychiatric medical residents was useless. Out of 3 I've had since 2005? (they rotate and leave for fellowships, etc.), one is going to be a wonderful psychiatrist.

The other odd thing.

I am 50, officially diagnosed at age 15.
In 1975 there was a greater psychoanalytic influence on US doctors in particular. DP was spoken of a lot as a defense mechanism though Freud (don't quote me) made only brief mention of it. Over time, as the medical model of mental illness took hold, doctors moved from seeing you for 50 minutes and LISTENING as well as providing meds as necessary. This later generation of medical students lost DP/DR along the way. But I have run into individuals with Ph.D.s in ANXIETY who don't know or understand what DP is.

In other words the knowledge is not being taught enough at certain levels. I don't know. I have always been diagnosed as having DP/DR, by anyone with a brain. But it has always been seen as "secondary." By a psychoanalyst I saw, he felt it was the trauma in my life. The psychopharmacologist I saw swore he could medicate it out of me when there is no known specific medication to be used.

The point, it would serve no purpose, save at a large medical convention, to get doctors educationed ... in CME ...

Neurologists KNOW what DP/DR is. Off the bat. For some reason, psychiatric DP/DR is not taken as seriously. And dissociative disorders were given a huge blow by the MPD epidemic in the US in the 1980s (Satanic ritual abuse, creation of 100 alters in doctors who were sued later, etc.).

It takes someone like Dr. Sierra to dedicate him/herself to this study and it is thankless and doesn't get enough funding.

At any rate, bottom line, for those who do not experience this .. it is nigh incomprehensible. My ACSW is brilliant and she tries as hard as she can.

We simply have a difficult illness, and there is still stigma against mental illness even in the medical profession. Believe me, I know, my mother was a psychiatrist and my father was a surgeon, and doctors "make fun" of their psychiatric patients at conferences ... that tidbit was shared with me by one medical resident who thinks he is God's gift to humanity.

NOTE: there are many, many good doctors and therapists out there. There are also man bad ones ... same as any doctor, lawyer and indian chief. Education does not equate with integrity, empahty, etc. always.

Long bitchy lecture I'm sorry.
I am really depressed today. Trying to chipper myself up in any way possible.

Take Care,
D


----------



## Guest

Disclaimer again. To the best of my knowledge the biggest debate in psychiatry is MPD now DID. This is NOT to say it does not exist. But DP/DR is considered a dissociative disorder along with fugue, amnesia, and DID and I left something else out. But DP/DR comes with EVERYTHING, that has been known forever -- schizophrenia, bipolar, depression, ocd, anxiety, panic ... so again the thought is, treat the primary problem and the other stuff will clear up, and that can be the case.

Anyway, some doctors say, when I ask them, do you believe in MPD/DID, and they will say, "NO, I have seen maybe one case in my entire career." Then I read of work done at certain hospitals where MPD/DID is found to be very common. But his is also a problem with PTSD -- there is some question among war veterans if it is overdiagnosed. Some of the symptoms of PTSD show up in head injured soldiers and non head-injured soldiers and not in all traumatized military personnel. So there is MORE going on.

BUT, we are so complex. In really looking at what is wrong with me, I do have several comorbid disorders, but I think that the DP/DR is actualy a DISORDER, not a secondary symptom, I honestly do not know and it probably doesn't matter. It is why I sought help in the first place and is still my most debilitating symptom although I would like to be less anxious and depressed. And NONE of this stuff is a picnic.

It's a historical problem ... psychology/psychoanalysis battling with a pure medical model. Both have extremely important input into this. In my case you can use either model to prove why I have DP/DR. I came from a severely dysfunctional famiy. But lots of kids have had it worse than I have and have no mental illness at all.

I can only can say once again. We are UNIQUE. Each individual here. Then add the drug induced angle and everyone is further confused, LOL.

Cheers,
D


----------



## Sketch2000

I just ordered it for $90 from Amazon - what can you do ??
With a disability claim pending, "my story" being quite unique...I need this book.

I also think the title is MUCH NEEDED! EVEN MY DR. KNOWS THE PSYCHIATRIC COMMUNITY IS SPLIT ON THIS CONDITION (IN ADDITION TO BORDERLINE AND OTHER DID PERSONALITY DISORDERS).

Neway, Once I get it I will most definitely give it a read. But once I'm done, at my next appointment I am going to LEAVE it with my psychiatrist at U of M (which IS a research facility, so perhaps they can start some on this). Not only to read and go over what we discuss at the appointment (of what I have already read), but also so he can read it, and discuss it with his colleagues, maybe even lend it to another Dr. for a read; who knows ??

The more spreading the word the better. Once my Dr. is educated on the subject (and he has been willing to take all of my discussion forums, recommended treatment guidelines, etc. so he is willing to believe this condition exists) perhaps others will be educated through his experience with me (he is an assistant professor also at UM).

BTW - My Story and letter I posted a few weeks back (Dreamer) will go live on a website - MyZyprexaStory.com later this week.

I'm going to add heaps of links to psychiatry, neurology, psychiatric malpractice, pharmaceutical companies, AND DEPERSONALIZATION !!!

Much Luv.
Chris


----------



## Guest

I think we're also confused, LOL. I'm seeing someone at University of Michigan. You are in FLorida I see. But as I said, it is PROOF. Also, as I said, my therapist, ACSW presented the amazon info at a large meeting of psychiatrists, medical students and other professionals. Maybe I can educate U.ofM. ... a tad. I'm trying! :?


----------



## Sketch2000

Yeah...I thought you were referring to U of Miami.
Neway, I sent an email to my pdoc today telling him i ordered the book and after i finish i will be giving it to him at our next appt and ask that he read it, and possibly discuss and pass around to his colleagues as it is a much needed book and debated topic - we need more research done in this area!

Chris


----------



## graham

Chris, when you have fully read (like twice) Dr. Sierra's book please let us all have your thoughts on it. To an extent I slightly take issue with Dreamer in saying "not essential reading". It's true in the sense that we can all carry on in ignorance of the "full picture" that the book provides. For me at any rate that full picture opened up a sense of freedom and a lifting of anxiety. The reason was that it clarified things that I simply had not understood or had misunderstood. In other words the knowledge it gives is in itself therapeutic. I'm unable to say whether it would do the same for everyone though Dreamer seemed to think in similar terms. Some of it is quite technical but a lot of us are so versed in the jargon that It wasn't difficult to follow. I also think it's a great idea to for as many of us as possible to pass on the information to our psychiatrists about the book particularly those psychiatrists who are not very familiar with DP. I'm not sure about giving them the book! That really would be generous.
Graham


----------



## Guest

graham said:


> Chris, when you have fully read (like twice) Dr. Sierra's book please let us all have your thoughts on it. *To an extent I slightly take issue with Dreamer in saying "not essential reading". It's true in the sense that we can all carry on in ignorance of the "full picture" that the book provides. For me at any rate that full picture opened up a sense of freedom and a lifting of anxiety. The reason was that it clarified things that I simply had not understood or had misunderstood. In other words the knowledge it gives is in itself therapeutic.* I'm unable to say whether it would do the same for everyone though Dreamer seemed to think in similar terms. Some of it is quite technical but a lot of us are so versed in the jargon that It wasn't difficult to follow. I also think it's a great idea to for as many of us as possible to pass on the information to our psychiatrists about the book particularly those psychiatrists who are not very familiar with DP. I'm not sure about giving them the book! That really would be generous.
> Graham


*Graham! I really BELIEVE everyone on this board should read the book.* I am only being my usual "people pleasing" self in this instance. Two reasons:
1. I have been accused of "spending too much time trying to understand this illness" -- I don't believe that is true, I am like a psychology student. But it hurts me when people say that to me. Many say I don't need to understand it to get better. Well, when I DIDN'T understand it for 40 years I didn't get better ... and again, no internet when I grew up, etc.

2. I know there are some people here who cannot afford the book. Many.

3. I try to not tell people what to do.

BUT I AGREE WITH YOU. If I could send a copy to every person on this board, to everyone I know, to doctors I know, I would. I could only afford my book.

I still have emotional problems with speaking my mind. I fight them, and speak my mind more, but perhaps I don't feel aggressive enough to tell everyone to go out and spend $90 for this. I want doctors to read it. If they don't (and many won't) WE HAVE TO ARM OURSELVES WITH SELF-EDUCATION. I HAVE BEEN DOING THAT MY WHOLE LIFE. That is what my website is for.

Please believe me. This book is the best thing to come around re: DP -- EVER. (And it rests on the shoulders of all the work that many have done over the years on DP, but now it is concisely summarized, with a wealth of footnotes to the primary sources.)

Honestly, I feel everyone should read it, I just can't say, "Anyone who doesn't read this is an idiot." :shock:

Sorry.
D


----------



## graham

Dreamer I apologise if I inadvertently misinterpreted what you had written. In fact it's clear we both feel the same about this book. It was just a misunderstanding over semantics. I would never wish to try to force anyone to read a particular book or consider them idiots not to. Like you I feel that many sufferers (as well as psychiatrists) would gain immensely from reading it. Incidentally I loved your review on Amazon. Friends?


----------



## York

I am scared to read it in case it'll make me believe I don't have dp after all, as my symptoms nowadays are so weird. 
Does it say anything new that you remember? Something we haven't read a hundred times before?


----------



## York

I really hate that cover.. It's very scary somehow. :shock: Sorry, didn't mean to be all negative here. Price is down to ?40 now, that's not too bad. Please pay for it and support researchers. Note to Inzom.


----------



## voidvoid

Yep. There will be no pirating of this.


----------



## voidvoid

Atleast not by me.


----------



## Sketch2000

Shit...it better be useful as i just paid 90 dollars for it!
LOL...
I REALLY enjoyed "Feeling unreal" and am hopeful that it approaches the subject from a similar standpoint (being relatively "unknown"). The only thing i did NOT enjoy about "Feeling unreal" was the case studies.
But when it began to go over imaging, research, theories, and TREATMENT - that is when i began to pay attention.
I should have actually purchased that too....but its available at the library.

Chris


----------



## voidvoid

The price on Amazon USA just went down to $72 in the last 24 hours or something.


----------



## voidvoid

By the way, look at this URL to the movie Numb : http://www.amazon.com/Numb-Matthew-Perr ... 525&sr=8-2

Notice the /dp/ ? I wonder if that is just a coincidence or if Amazon actually has started to organize products that are related to dpd/dr.

Oh the forum shortened it, I guess youre gonna have to click the link to see it in your browsers address-field.


----------



## voidvoid

It was a coincidence. url?s to other DVD?s have /dp/ in the destination aswell.


----------



## Sketch2000

Jesus christ - before u think u can get screwed worse...now the price drops...


----------



## graham

York in answer to your question there are many gems of information that I had not come across before. For example Dr. Sierra refers to the latest research results of TMS and there is a section on nalaxone and naltrexalone and detailed results. The exciting bit is that whilst i/v nalaxone has shown to be startlingly successfully in a proportion of DP sufferers (A Russian study is referred in which 3 out of 11 participants experienced total and lasting remission, 7 improved to the extent that the DP reduced by more than 50% and only 1 experienced only "moderate improvement". The remarkable and exciting point that referred to in the book is that both of these drugs are non-specific antiopiods and it is the kappa element of opiod agonists that produces DP. These drugs appear to have more effect on mu receptors. BUT it is expected that kappa opioid antagonists are likely to be developed for humans in the near future. These in theory could be 10 or 20 times more effective than the antiopiods without that much kappa activity.
There are many other areas in the book that covers things I have never read before (and I've read most of the available literature!). I hope this helps.


----------



## graham

Hey Chris has your copy of the book arrived yet? When you've had a read please post your thoughts here


----------



## voidvoid

Which Chris, Graham. I am called Chris by some people.


----------



## Sketch2000

Not yet. Its shipped. I'll let you guys know when i get it and my initial thoughts...

Chris


----------



## graham

In that case you too Inzom!


----------



## Zee Deveel

Hey Graham, whats the title of the book? I couldn't find it on Amazon.

Incidentally, we only live about 50 miles apart, woo!


----------



## graham

Hi Zee, the full title is "Depersonalization: A New Look at a Neglected Syndrome". If you go on to "Books" then type in "Mauricio Sierra" the book will show up also the reviews including mine. 
So which county do you live in? Perhaps we cd meet up some time and compare notes.


----------



## Zee Deveel

England of course!

I'm in Bristol.

Not gonna be comparing notes for a while though, I'm skint as hell so ?40 is outta my budget. Maybe sometime in the future though.


----------



## Luciiz

Can you summarise the bit about kappa opioid agonists?

My DR (not DP) was made permanent with salvia divinorum - a kappa opioid agonist. I may buy this book, but can someone please explain this bit before I do? Thanks.


----------



## graham

Hi Luciz,
As sadly you have found out selective kappa opioid agonists induce DP/DR even in "normal" subjects. That is not true of non-specific opioid agonists. It is the kappa element of the opioid agonists that induces DP/DR. I have deduced from the book that specific kappa opioid antagonists may already have been tested or used on animals(?). What Dr. Sierra actually says is that they have not yet been developed for human use but they are likely to be. The obvious theory is that if the selective k.o. agonists induce DP/DR the k.o. antagonists are likely to reverse the effects. The likelihood of this being successful is greater bearing in mind that non specific opioid antagonists showing little efect on the kappa receptors have been, particularly naltrexalone administered i/v have been very successful.
Hope this helps. Incidentally I notice that on Amazon.co.uk copies of the book are now available from ?40.


----------



## graham

Zee I KNOW which country you live in. I was asking which county mate. OK so it's Bristol. I shall be driving past Bristol on the M5 tomorrow on the way to a walking weekend on Dartmoor. Wish I had time to meet up but unfortunately I wouldn't have the time even if you would. Maybe in the future. Best wishes.


----------



## Zee Deveel

Well that's my DR right there for ya. Often misreading things!


----------



## Sleepwalker

Dreamer* said:


> Sleepwalker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> graham said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sleepwalker where do you live? :?:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the Caribbean area- Trinidad & Tobago..thanks...I was just joking around a bit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Holy Moses! How is it you live there? Also, I experienced DP there as a young girl (I have the passport) on a miserable trip with my mother, back in 1963) I honestly believe it was the first time I became frightened by my mother's abuse and "shut down." I don't know now anymore. I have a toy that I bought in Tobago, STILL, a little rabbit made of local cloth.
> 
> Wowzer. :shock:
Click to expand...

I'm sorry that your first dreadful episode happened in my country.  
I take it you did not have a good time in lovely Tobago. It was an experience that you were supposed to enjoy. For what it's worth, why don't you try another trip to Tobago? Maybe this time it will be a little better--and we'll get to meet!  
Bottom line is: please return so I can meet you.


----------



## graham

Hey Sketch hasn't the book arrived yet?


----------



## graham

Chris what are your views on the book? I assume it must have arrived by now.


----------



## thatgreengentlemen

Mighty expensive book. I suppose it's worth it though in the long run. When did they actually get the book out on the market?


----------



## graham

I believe the book has been available from Amazon.com and Amazon UK since at least early September. I'm sure it is worth the money in the short run as well as the long run. There are treatments discussed which you may wish to try out and could ask your doctor to prescribe backed up by the book. Naxolone injection may be a possibility bearing in mind the spectacular success it has had in the Russian trial although obviously it would have to be carried out under medical supervision. Also rTMS if you can find a centre where they are trying it out.


----------



## Sketch2000

My apologies for not getting back to you all sooner.
Graham - TY for reminding me.

My initial reaction to the book was - I should never have paid $90 USD for this (seriously). Not only because I am waiting on a disability claim, living off of student loans, and tight with money, but the book is EXTREMELY small - compared to what I thought it was going to be like.

*** I have not read the book in its entirety yet. I am up to Chapter 3. I DO believe it carries a lot of relevant information (new information which is the most important).

One thing it seems to cover is Depersonalization as a whole - one chapter I read was "The history of Depersonalization".

However, one major dissapointment for me was that the book touches LIGHTLY on the treatments available and trials that have been done in the past. (i.e - the success of lamictal, etc.) It seems to only write a page or so on the past trials and then move on to the newer studies (which i know is of more importance, but i would have liked to see more of a complete overview of what has tried, failed, etc.)

I skimmed through the rest, haven't gotten past Chapter 3 as I am desperately struggling with other things. But overall, for DP'rs I think ALL books are a must have, I just do.

Whether i like the book or not, it is from the UK DP Research Institute, DOES have the most up to date information, and whether overpriced or not (which I'm telling you it is, this book should have been $30 tops) it is what it is. I tend to collect as much information as i can. Ironically, I don't have "Feeling Unreal" - which I found was a much better read (besides the case studies).

If any of you would like to know what it states (word for word) about the new studies I am happy to post it here, just give me a few days. I can type pretty fast so that shouldn't be an issue.

Once again, my apologies for taking so long to post.

Hope all of you are well.

Much Luv.
Chris


----------



## graham

Chris, I'm sorry you have been disappointed in the book so far. So far as the price is concerned it is higher than one would normally expect because it is primarily a medical textbook. Such books whether on medicine, law , accountancy or whatever are always more presumably because the anticipated readership is less (even more so on DP!).
So far as the contents go I picked up a lot more from my second read through than I did from the first quick skim. I hope you find the same.


----------



## voidvoid

I should read this book. Professionals should DEFINATELY read this book.


----------



## voidvoid

Double post. First time I think.


----------



## peacedove

I had know idea there was another book out on DP. Thanks for the info! I'm ordering it ASAP.


----------



## graham

I've just read Tim's posts re his recovery. Hey Tim if you're listening have you looked at Dr. Sierra's book? It covers just about everything to do with DP and in my view is easily the best book so far written (Dreamer agrees!) .If you have read it do you think that it would be helpful for people to read who don't know that much about it and the treatment etc. You suggest that knowing what it was all about helped you learn to accept. Certainly since I've read it I have felt loads better simply because of the knowledge and encouragement it has given me. 
Best wishes,
Graham


----------



## paigeDPmcbreezy

Hi everyone! I am new to the forum here. I am a member of the healing well forums as well, for anxiety/panic and depression. They are very kind to me there, but not everyone there knows alot about DP/DR. So I am sooooo glad I found this site! I mean really! The past three days, I have gone without feeling any anxiety, pretty much. Anyways, last night I started to suddenly feel very derealized. (without any noteable anxiety problems going on, although there had to be some there.)

So I've started to feel like I am losing my mind pretty much(the usual). I'm doing okay right now, except for the whole I don't feel real and all that jazz. I researched DP/DR even more, and now realize what my "vision" problems have been(which was a relief because I thought I had a brain tumor!) :shock: Anyways, I thought I'd introduce myself to the forum. My name is Paige, I'm 18, I live in Texas, currently NOT attending college, DX: OCD, Panic Disorder, GAD, and depression(we didn't talk about my dissociative much).

I plan on giving a call to a local therapist today  Oh, and I have a drug-phobia! I do have one question before I wrap up this post, though. Is someone with a dissociative disorder like DP/DR more likely to develop another dissociative disorder, such as Dissociative Personality Disorder (aka Multiple Personality Disorder)? I've been freaking myself out over it all night, and this morning. Anyways, thanks so much for listening and if there's any tips on how to operate on this forum, lemme know. 

Much love


----------



## graham

Hi Paige, Sorry to hear about your DP/DR. Sounds like it's secondary to your anxiety. Have you had it before and does it come and go or is more persistent? One important piece of advice is DON'T ruminate about it, try to forget it, that way you won't create a vicious circle. Anyways to try to answer your question though I'm no expert I believe the answer is no. They are different conditions and have different causes. Just accept it for the time being and try to pay it as little attention as possible.
Best wishes,
Graham


----------



## arxiloxos

Hi Paige,

From what I've read of the DP/DR literature, which includes Dr. Simeon's book and a lot of papers, you're not at risk for developing another dissociative disorder. At least, while it's likely that many people with DP/DR have some predisposition to dissociate, it requires some kind of trigger (prolonged stress, anxiety, pot, etc.) for a full blown disorder to develop. In particular, dissociative identity disorder is NOT something that just happens. People who develop DID generally experienced severe, prolonged childhood abuse. So don't worry: having DP/DR is not going to lead to DID!


----------



## rabbitlover

graham said:


> Dreamer I so agree with what you say. Knowledge is power and I think everyone should consider buying this book. It tells us so much that I suspect many of us (certainly me) didn't know and that brings hope which reduces our anxiety levels which starts to reverse the vicious circle we all know so well. I can't think of a better way to spend 70 dollars. If anyone would like a mini-synopsis of the chapters let me know.


Dear Graham. Thanks for offering to disseminate the synopsis of this book. You are a very generous person. Do you think that I would be able to grasp what it is about? I dont have any professional qualifications in the field., so perhaps an abridged work would be a good thing for me?? My husband is a Neurologist , but I dont know what he feels about this problem. He doesn't get involved in my care. I have not been given a formal diagnosis of Depersonalization. My therapist says I block out emotions . I have been doing this since I was a young child, and suspect that I was abused at a very young age. I have a Major Depressive Disorder, and my Psychiatrist wants to treat that. and thats all I also experienced panic attacks especially before travelling on an airplane.
It seems that the Psychiatric community is very hesitant to accept childhood sexual abuse as a contributing factor in mental health.
Thanks, rabbitlover


----------



## Totally DP'D

I bough this book last year through amazon, read it, and then resold it through Amazon, so total cost to me of about $15. Worth a try. It is a must read. I found in this book about 'Temporal Disintegration' which is part of my DPD, hadn't heard it mentioned before.

Trouble is, I wish I'd kept it.


----------

